
Ellen.page - petethomas
https://ellen.page/
======
passive
Upvoted because Ellen is a wonderful person (she went to school with my little
brother).

But not sure why on Hacker News :)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
The TLD .page is brand new (it's not available for general registration yet)
and someone's last name being a TLD is cool.

------
Mizza
[http://endless.horse/](http://endless.horse/)

~~~
berbec
Managed to crash mobile Firefox with that one. Scroll down a bunch, select
all, copy, paste into address bar.

~~~
Markoff
can't reproduce on Brave, maybe switch for better browser?

------
mmastrac
Reminds me of will.i.am - the shortened form of the legal name
"[https://www.will.i.am/index.php"](https://www.will.i.am/index.php").

(I'm sure someone can reword that into a joke that's actually funny)

------
ocdtrekkie
Kinda shocking [https://larry.page/](https://larry.page/) isn't resolving to
anything yet. I presume Google reserved it for themselves.

(Google is the operator of the .page TLD.)

